# Brisbane - is it a safe place?



## KimW (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and have found it to be really helpful.

Could I ask if Brisbane is a good safe place to bring up children, the reason is, I have four and if they are happy and safe, I can deal with anything else that comes along.

We considered New Zealand before this but found out a few things that worried us on the safety/gang/violence side of things.

Hope someone can help.

Thanks,

KimW


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Kimw, well i hope it is because thats where were heading!! My cousin had a baby there last september and wouldn't bring up her child anywhere else. They came back to the uk for a holiday this year and couldn't wait to go back. They have been there over 3 years now and couldn't wait to go back 'HOME' as they told us when they were here!!. She is a teacher as well, but to be honest nowhere is perfect is it. We are looking forward to going and i have 2 children as well and if i thought it was like the bronx i wouldn't go either. Lets hope its not that bad!!!!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, Brisbane is a beautiful, clean and safe city. As far as i'm aware, the only areas that have a bad reputation (and that's from locals!) is Logan and some areas of Ipswich and even then,nothing compared to what you get in the uk 

So it's all good as far as safety is concerned.

Well, there is the spiders and the snakes but that's another thread :spider:


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I lived in Brisbane for about two years. I think it is one of the best places in the world to raise kids - very safe, clean, good weather, and good medical care. I was raised in California, and it is the way California used to be!


----------



## Bryan Dickson (Feb 21, 2009)

Having lived in Brisbane for 20 years before moving to LA in 2005, I have to say that the phrase, 'Beautiful one day, perfect the next', describes the city to a tee. Certainly there are some areas that I would not frequent at 2AM there, but that is true of any city in the world. On the other hand where else would you have good medical conditions, good schools, beautiful weather and ocean beaches within an hours drive, that the rest of the world would give an arm and a leg for.
The city offers a relaxed atmosphere of a large city without the constant crowds-the people are friendly without being 'gushy' and there are always places to visit with hardly anyone there, just a short drive away.
In my opinion, Brisbane offers everything with very few disadvantages - why else would I be planning to retire back there in 2010.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Just the kind of city we are looking for !! I'm sooo much in love with this place before going to Aus. I'm now in a city which is very crowded with traffic jams always and pollution with a lill greenary in the city. Can't wait to step in BRISBANE !! 

Thanks for your input Bryan !!


----------



## rudi (Apr 20, 2009)

Hiya

We live in Brisbane and love it. We think it's a great place to bring up our children. There are some areas which have less good reputations of course, which I think someone else has already mentioned, but generally it's fabulous!!

love

Rudi
x


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all, keep these comments coming its so nice to hear a great topic on Brisbane. We are on our way Jan 2010 and can't wait!!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## AnnaW (Aug 4, 2009)

*Moving in Nov '09*

Hi all,

I am moving to Brisbane in Nov with my husband and 2 children.

Trying to sort out schools for the children ( ages 8 & 10). 
Any help you can give would be most appreciated as I haven't a idea where to
start. Is there a way of knowing if a school is good or bad.....
Do I need to go private ?

Thanks

Anna


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

AnnaW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Brisbane in Nov with my husband and 2 children.
> 
> ...


About one third of all children go private. With costs ranging from about $1,000 to $6,000 for normal private, or about $15,000 for the top Brisbane private, it isn't considered over expensive.

What part of Brisbane are you working near ?

I am over on the Bayside area.


----------



## AnnaW (Aug 4, 2009)

Still sorting through the areas. We are looking for someplace with acreage as girls are into horses. 
Thinking of Brookfield, Kenmore, Samford & Pullenvale. Would you have any suggestions ?? We are going to rent for a few months when we arrive to make sure that the area to ok for us.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnaW said:


> Still sorting through the areas. We are looking for someplace with acreage as girls are into horses.
> Thinking of Brookfield, Kenmore, Samford & Pullenvale. Would you have any suggestions ?? We are going to rent for a few months when we arrive to make sure that the area to ok for us.


Hi Annaw, Were off to brisbane in jan'10 so i know its early days but when you do touch down i would be so grateful for any feedback, especially schools (my children are 11 & 9), suburbs and general info about brissie. Lucky you going in Nov!! wish you all the luck in the world...best of luck..ellisa.


----------



## Jill_Guthrie (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey! I've been living in Brisbane for 2 months now, fresh from the uk and moved here on my own. After this short time I couldn't imagine living anywhere else! You'll love every second of it! Good Luck!!

Jill


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

This is my second month in Brisbane - having moved in with my wife and a 4yr old kid. Nothing much to grumble except for still to get into a job (I am sure which is going to take some time)

Amri


----------

